# Niterider or Cygolite



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm looking at the following headlights - Cygolite Expillion 180, 250, Cygolite Mitty Cross 300 LED Li Ion, Niterider MiNewt Mini 300 USB, Niterider MiNewt 350 Cordless. Any thoughts or recommendations on a headlight that will light up the road? I will be riding where there are some street lights. Thank you, I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Bike Ray IV
Or
MagicShine MJ-872


----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

I forgot Magicshine. Are the battery issues solved?


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

trek7100 said:


> I forgot Magicshine. Are the battery issues solved?


yes, the new batteries are really nice.
http://www.geomangear.com/index.php...ducts_id=272&zenid=hh2tp5573cjualril4bqbqqkv0


----------



## Blackss06 (Feb 26, 2011)

Designshine - Handmade - great support (not that I've really needed it) and the brightest I've ever seen. Get the taillight to go along with it and good to go. (Not associated with them at all, just a VERY satisfied customer.) This vid has direct comparison with the magicshine, check out his other vids for more greatness.

http://youtu.be/m-f4jYhpknY


----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

WHo sells designshine?


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I have the NiteRider MiNewt.250 cordless Li-lon rechargable light with the helmet mount and love it. I also have the 200 for the handlebars. I like the helmet mount as you can fire the light where ever you look, esp at side road traffic. I also like the fact that it is rechargeable with all internal and USB, so can be charged anywhere.


----------



## Blackss06 (Feb 26, 2011)

trek7100 said:


> WHo sells designshine?


It's one guy, his name is Stephen, email address is 

[email protected] 

It's available with helmet, and handlebar mounts, utilizes Cateye mounting, which works very well. Also the batteries he sells are top notch. Great guy to work with. I get complements everywhere with these lights, I had a motorist pass me, then pull over awhile up the road and wait for me to ask where I got the lights.

Here is the google site he has.

https://sites.google.com/site/designshinelighting/


----------

